# Home Theatre Mag...$6Million HT + B&W Factory + Abbey Road Studios tours.



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

For any of you out there interested: This month's printed issue of Home Theatre magazine is particularly interesting. It features a $6 MILLION home theatre :raped: that is absolutely unreal with quite a few good photos (and he's taking orders folks! :bigsmile. In addition there is a fascinating and quite in depth tour of both the Bowers and Wilkens (B&W) factory in England as well as one of Abbey Road Studios...which to some of us older folks is a place where some of the greatest music *ever* was recorded, and legends were made...Beatles, Pink Floyd, U2...etc. 

I found it to be one of the most interesting reads in the industry mags in a long time. If you can get your hands on one; take a look. :T

Cheers,
Konky.


----------

